# HELP!!! IS THERE TRAINED KILLER IN THE HOUSE? I NEED IDEAS



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi folks

I have a problem that won't let me work in my shop ,I hate to say it but it's the "F" word *" FLEAS"!!!!!!!*
Last week while still sanding on a long term project in my shop I noticed when I came in for a coffee breaks my ankles would itch. At first I just shook it off and thought I was bitten by a left over mosquito or two,even though it seemed very late in the year. After a few more days I kept getting more and more bits,so I checked for fleas even though I don't have pets. After checking for several days I finally found one then two on my socks ,OH NO* I HATE FLEAS!!!!*(but they love me) In years gone by when I owned rental property I would just set of a flea bomb in each room and follow up with a second round in a week or so,problem solved. My problem is that in my shop I have unfinished projects I've been working on for some time,plus lot's of wood and equipment,if I set of flea bombs in the shop that fog is going to get on everything and contaminate my wood,machines etc and possibly ruin any finishing I have to do for a long time to come.
I hope we have some experienced Flea murderers in the house that have tricks other than flea bombs to get rid of these little blood suckers?

Thanks for any ideas

Jim


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

flea bomb .. that's it … or fire


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

put a couple of flea collars on your ankles Jim, lol


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

There must be some kind of flea repellent you could spray on your socks as a short term solution, then bring the rain when your jobs are shipped.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

you may have rats around your place or cats maybe hanging around.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

BOMB 'em !!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

move to the heartland…the only fleas we see around here lately need long-johns.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe try turning off the heat for a few days. You may have some stray cats loitering about too. Rodents also carry fleas. A couple things to try are treating the ground around the shop with an insecticide designed for this. Fleas can and will migrate from the surrounding ground an seek warm shelter.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Jim, you're just movin' too slowly.
Get the lead out. Oh! Buy the bombs, and dust with some insecticide (socks too). ))
Bill


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Jim, there are some concentrated sprays you can mix up that will take care of them. Just use a fine mist and be careful where the stuff is landing. Either that . . . or rent a cat and put a couple of tubes of Front-Line on it. Flea bites cat, flea dies. If you want to check to see if you still have them, wear some white socks and roll up your pants a little. They're easy to spot. I'm like you, I hate the buggers. You could also spray your yard early in the spring.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Get a dog …


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Common household Borax is one of the most potent bug killers out there. Bugs cannot develop a resistance to it and when they crawl through or over the powder, they get coated with it, ingest it and DIE! You might sprinkle the stuff generously on the floor and get it heavy around the edges. We annually sprinkle a 12" band around all the buildings and the bug infestations are minimal now. You can mix it up and spray it too.
Our farm stores carry a very effective product called Bug Stop. By Spectracide, it is a long term residue spray that wipes out any bug crawling on it. While the Borax works, it takes time. You will see results same day for Bug Stop. It says it lasts up to 9 mos indoors. It is a clear spray that you get in gallon jug with sprayer so you can spray down low. I have to wear a carbon mask because I seem to react to it otherwise. Once it's dry, no bother. It's odorless otherwise.
DanK


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

holy cow jim, that is awful , i would set off the bombs , can you use some sheets to cover your machines and your wood, that is going to be the best way to get rid of them…man,, i cant believe they have turned your shop into there home, i hate fleas, they eat me up..and it itches something awful…you have to do something quick as they will lay eggs and when they hatch you will have problems all over again…....fumigate…...run for the hills…....


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I've used soapy water in a bowl set next to a small light, not sure how effective it is but I did find dead fleas in the soapy water the next day. Otherwise you could use a bomb, cover up all the wood parts and assemblies. The fog really shouldn't bother the equipment but it wouldn't hurt to cover the metal surfaces - ie tablesaw etc.
Good luck!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks guys even the funny one's )

Juniorjock do you know the name of the concentrated spray?

Dan both those Ideas sound good I've read that Borax is good and the Boric acid is even more concentrated ,Ill also check out if they have "Bug Stop" by me.

Thanks Dez I've heard about water but not the light,it's sure worth a try

I'm also very sensitive to smells so I hope I can take the smell of whatever I use.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Years ago, we had em in the house for a while. What a pain in everything. I can't imagine them in a wood shop. I know ya don't have carpet in there, or do ya?? LOL, jus kiddin. .... Flea collars on the ankles…. now that's funny… Anyway, couldn't you just cover the equipment and such with plastic or tarps, then set off the flea bombs


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Not sure what your options are out there on the left coast, but in Tennessee we have several products made by Ortho and others that are in granular form. The stuff looks like saw dust and you spread it on the yard. I have pets so I treat the yard at least a couple times a year. Very rarely ever see a flea. I think you could spread this in the shop. Some of these products have markedly less odor than others so check first.

In any case, if you have to eventually bomb the buggers, it would be very prudent to treat the perimeter of your shop, outside with a heavy dose of the granules. Keeps them from coming back. Kinda like having a chemical moat around the shop.

Also, if chemicals turn you off, you might try covering the floor with red cedar shavings. Fleas hate red cedar.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You can get Boric acid at most any major drug stores… Walgreens, CVS, Eckerd, etc. WallyWorld doesnt carry it (I tried to get some for my daughters house and only found it at the drug stores.)


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan Krager makes a great suggestion. Short of the bomb approach, this works on the larva as well.

Another trick to catch the active little buggers is to place a few shallow bowls around the shop with water and dish soap. Place a light source near the bowl (small lamp 40 watt bulb), they are attracted to light. We camp a lot and use this trick in our camper. I'm always amazed at how many fleas we catch with this method and we've not needed chemical sprays since.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Make sure you put the soap in for the dish water traps. They will hop right off plain water. It works great ;-)


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Jim, I have used the boric acid before on 2 different occasions and it is quite effective…better than the flea- ankle collars or beating them with a hammer. Never tried the soap and water method since they fleas are so big and mean here in Louisiana they would just take a bath before stooping over to dine on my ankles.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Greg, the hammer could be very entertaining, especially to watch.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great information guys thanks so much for all the great options.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Lil' critters are so tough, I doubt a hammer will smash them!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Intersting advise from everyone since I'm getting two new puppies in Feb. In almost 30 years of being a dog owner only had fleas once. I do bug bomb at the cabin after high water for bugs that came in looking for somewhere dry to go and we cover things we don't want to get the spray on with newspaper. Opened cabinets that have dishes on them and counter tops, things like that. I would think if it's below 32 degress out and if you can turn off the heat they will be gone too, that is if you can stay away from the shop for a day or two.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I use stuff called Cedarcide. It's made from cedar oil. Does the job. It's on the net…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Hate to say it, but I would vote for flea bombs. Shouldn't bother the macinery, but not sure about the wood.


----------



## dee2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have dogs and foster puppies in the shop all the time. For the past 16 years, I've sprayed the backyard outside of the shop once a week during flea season with Ivory dish soap(fill Ortho sprayer 1/3'd full, then fill with water and attach to hose). Inside the shop after vacuuming the floor, I use liquid fabric softener (fill a quart bottle half full of softener, then fill with water). This also keeps the static down since the aisles are carpeted. The borax also works great for those under cabinet areas and the corners. I also use a line of thick borax at both door openings, they claim crawling insects will never cross it.
I, rather than the dogs would be the first to know if a flea is present, they bite the yeck out of me too. I absolutely hate those disease carrying monsters.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I can ask the exterminator what they use these days for fleas if it will help a lot of that stuff that realy works requires a lisence to apply so you may not be able to buy it in Oregon


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

We had fleas after the cat got out and brought them in, he'd never been out so we didn't medicate him like the dogs. Although the 2 squirrels, 2 bats, 3 moles, 3 chipmunks and couple dozen mice that has infested our house over the summer may have also been responsible, and the church wonders why I hate their house.Rather then bomb due to not wanting to contaminate children's toys and play areas and not having a place to stay for a couple days we simply sprayed all the floor edges with a regular flea spray along with each doorway. Vacuumed every floor and put down a salt/borax mix on every carpeted surface and made sure to vacuum 3x a week for several weeks vs. the usual 1x a week. Fleas went away and haven't been back.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks again guys what a smart bunch we have here on Ljs All these ideas help tons ,your all the best.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Borax or boric acid are probably two of the cheapest and most effective ways to get rid of them. But you have to try to find out where they came from. Pets or wildlife are most likely but consider other sources. Our daughter, thinking she'd save a little money, pulled a welcome mat out of the garbage at her apartment. A week later, guess what? Two weeks later after two apartment treatments and drops on her cats, no more fleas. But she learned a valuable lesson. Good luck, Jim.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

While on this subject I have been told this by my Vet it is a good idea to put a piece of a flea collar in vacuum cleaner bags, something for anyone to think about, a collar for a good size dog can be cut in pieces and will be good enough for quite a few vacuum's.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Hire an exterminator….or put flea collars around your ankle like the other guy said


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Doesn't appear to be a simple fix? I would attempt to identify the source of the fleas. Also where they might be localized?

http://insects.tamu.edu/extension/publications/epubs/e-433.cfm

should help.

good luck


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

The problem in my shop are mosquitoes. I got a repellant lotion from the drugstore, wiped it on my legs and ankle and it works.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Man a flee will cross 5 dogs to get to me. They love me with a passion. I got them in my basement one time and it took 4 trips of the bugman to get rid of them. He bombed it every time. Haven't had any sense.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Just remember they carry diseases too(black plague?) 
I spray around my shop about every six months mainly to kill spiders but the stuff also says it kills fleas.
If you have a Tractor Supply Company near you they have the stuff to do it.


----------



## donaldcox (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim,
There are two species of fleas, rodent and cat/dog. Rodent fleas do not live on cats/dogs and vice versa. The fleas are either coming in on rodents and/or cats/dogs. As a public health veterinarian, I would set rat/mouse traps and treat the animals with revolution. Fleas have seemingly became resistant to frontline in most the country. Other topical, prescription products work but revolution is best during an acute infestation. Treat today and repeat in two weeks. Avoid over the counter products and collars as they are poor and preventing and horrible for treating an acute infestation. If you have cats or dogs that will take care of the problem along with a good vacuuming.

The boric acid does work to treat the environment but I would be cautious with any bombs/powders. Many are silica based and all are a health risk if inhaled. With the amount of dust you will be kicking up, I wouldn't want to be sucking insecticides or chemicals for the next 6 months. I would rather wait out the fleas. If you use a silica product such as diatemacous earth, well, you will have a fish eye problem for the rest of your life.

Donald


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

A friend had fleas in his house because of his "outdoor" cats. His carpets were badly infested and his ankles were bitten badly.

I rigged a small lamp over a pie pan which was filled with soapy water each evening. Every morning the pan had dead fleas floating on the water amid the soap bubbles. It seems to work this way: The fleas (and other bugs, too) are attracted by the light bulb. But something about the soap in the water makes them fall helplessly into the water and they drown because the soap breaks down the surface tension of the water and they sink just below the surface.
Try this if you have any flies, mosquitoes or other flying creatures. When you see one on the ceiling, prepare some warm water and a drop or two of dish washing detergent in a glass. I say a glass because you will be able to see what happens.
Bring the glass slowly, so as not to startle the bug, just below where it is clinging to the ceiling. You will be surprised to see the bug lose its grip and drop into the water.

Every time.

I used to live out in farm country in a rented house. Our neighbor showed us this trick when we were swarmed by houseflies in the warm weather. The lighted pan of soapy water cleared hundreds of flies every summer.

It's also non toxic to humans and pets and far cheaper than chemicals. It's also readily available in most every house.

Sincerely yours,
Don "Doesn't Dance With Fleas" Butler


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Jim:
When I worked for a local furniture manufacturer, they had old building and we had fleas. We also had a lot of furniture…
The professionals we hired did more vacuuming than anything. They did use a liquid on the floor that was nasty, and they were careful to not let it get airborne. But they were ADAMANT, fleas lay thousands of eggs, and nothing kills the eggs. Have to vacuum them up. Or…You have to wait till they hatch and then you can kill them. So the liquid has to be re-laid on the floor for about three weeks, until the cycle is broken. And you vacuum, vacuum, vacuum. These pros we hired used throw-away bags, so a shop vac probably won't work. A flea bomb will work for a couple days, maybe even a week, until the eggs hatch and more fleas survive the bomb which only works for a couple days. Start with a complete cleaning of your shop floor, and put down a liquid recommended by your local co-op, since they should be up to date on fleas, servicing many farmers and others in ag.
Good luck!


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

Jim, Happy New Year, sorry to hear about the fleas. When I bought this place out in Flatonia it was infested with fleas in both buildings. Fleas have a life cycle of 30 days I believe or something to that effect.

I started out dusting the area with "Sevin" dust its toxic to them but not to you, you can find it at any garden center, HD, Lowes, almost any hardware store. I put it in a coffee can and punched holes into the lid and shake it all over the area and leave it.

The next week I use a spray in a pump up sprayer, also get that concentrate from your garden supply or big box store. I used this http://happyjackinc.com/

You try to spray or dust once a week, for 30 days, to get the fleas and the unhatched eggs. Alternate between spray and dusting so the fleas don't become immune to either.

Best of luck with em. I'm glad mine or outta the area for a while.


----------

